# Dualshock 3 problem and replacement



## doom (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello

I hope I am posting this in the right section. I have got two dualshock 3 controllers. Both of them have started giving me problems almost at the same time. Whenever I shake or move the controller, it automatically receives the input. Example- On the home screen, If I shake the controller, sometimes the menu scrolls to in any direction and most of the time there is random pressing of the buttons.

The problem is more prominent in one of the two controllers. From what I have been told, I need to get 2 new controllers. Is there any other solution? Secondly, if I buy a new controller, should I get the original Sony one or a third party controller?

This is what I was thinking- DigiFlip GP004 Wired Controller 
(DigiFlip GP004 Wired Controller - DigiFlip: Flipkart.com)

Either I will buy a cheap third party controller(450-800 or so) or Ill buy the original dualshock 3.
Suggestions?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 14, 2014)

Cheap controllers dont have motion sensors, so you wont be able to use some functionality like in UC series..
Id say go for an original Sony controller, nothing beats their quality except they are quite overpriced..
You might also wanna try checking out your nearest service center whether they can repair you controller

- - - Updated - - -

BTW Im also curious about thse non OEM controllers 
*www.ebay.in/itm/PS-3-Sixaxis-Dual-shock-3-Wireless-Controller-SONY-PlayStation-3-PS3-Dualshock-3-/181337065602?pt=IN_Games_Consoles_Accessories&hash=item2a38880882&_uhb=1

They claim to have analog triggers but dunno if they have motion sensors


----------



## Gollum (Mar 15, 2014)

Really strange, do you drop your controllers often?

this should not really happen if your controllers are in good shape. If they are really worn off and or you have dropped water on them or have had babies  do su su on them then yeah, the controller's busted.


----------



## doom (Mar 16, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Really strange, do you drop your controllers often?
> 
> this should not really happen if your controllers are in good shape. If they are really worn off and or you have dropped water on them or have had babies  do su su on them then yeah, the controller's busted.



The controllers didn't drop in front of me but I don't know about our maid. Maybe she dropped them while cleaning the room. They are about 3-4 years old but we didn't use them very much. And no water damage has been done


----------



## doom (Apr 1, 2014)

Got the controller fixed from palika for 300 bucks


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2014)

doom said:


> Got the controller fixed from palika for 300 bucks



wow cool. Can you tell me the shop name?
Do they have like used consoles and so on?


----------



## doom (Apr 1, 2014)

Gollum said:


> wow cool. Can you tell me the shop name?
> Do they have like used consoles and so on?



It's only a repair shop. Although they had a huge amount of ps3, ps2, Xbox most probably for fixing.
I don't remember the name but as you enter from gate 1 go straight, climb the stairs and you'll find it on the right side. It's the 4 or 5th so I think. Just enter the one which has lots of consoles lying around.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2014)

doom said:


> It's only a repair shop. Although they had a huge amount of ps3, ps2, Xbox most probably for fixing.
> I don't remember the name but as you enter from gate 1 go straight, climb the stairs and you'll find it on the right side. It's the 4 or 5th so I think. Just enter the one which has lots of consoles lying around.



Thank's, I'll surely check it out.


----------

